# Why dogs can sense fair play



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

From CNN.

Dogs appear to experience a range of complex, unpleasant emotions such as jealousy and pride, scientists have discovered. 

Until now, this type of behavior had only been shown in humans or chimpanzees, but researchers suspected that other species that live together could be sensitive to fair play -- or a lack of one. 

"We are learning that dogs, horses, and perhaps many other species are far more emotionally complex than we ever realized," Paul Morris, a psychologist at the University of Portsmouth who studies animal emotions, told The Sunday Times. 

"They can suffer simple forms of many emotions we once thought only primates could experience." 

Scientists noted that dogs hate to see their owners being affectionate to other dogs and can suffer if a new baby or partner arrives on the scene.

To test the theory, Friederike Range and colleagues at the University of Vienna in Austria asked 33 trained dogs to extend a paw to a human.

The animals performed the trick virtually all of the time whether they were given a reward or not -- when alone or with another dog.

But the dogs' enthusiasm waned when they saw other dogs being rewarded but received nothing themselves.

Dogs that were ignored extended their paws much less often, doing so in only 13 out of 30 trials. They also showed more stress, such as licking or scratching themselves.

"They are clearly unhappy with the unfair situation", Range told New Scientist magazine. She also suspects that this sensitivity might stretch beyond food to more abstract things like praise and attention. 

"It might explain why some dogs react with 'new baby envy' when their owners have a child," she said.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

great article Daniel.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I was reading that study and it also said the other way around- leaving other dogs out. That dogs didn't like other dogs being ignored or given treats without the other dog given a treat too. Jim always calls our Dora the fairness police. If anyone gets a treat she is right there, even if it is in training class. But she sure forgets fairness when she has already had her treat and it is belle or dasher's turn


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's an interesting study. Thanks for posting it, Daniel.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I read that in the paper this morning. It even had pictures of the dogs getting the treats, and then one dog being rewarded and the other not. The dog not getting his treat would turn away and not perform the task. Very interesting study.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

My response to that very interesting study is.......DUH.
We KNEW that!:biggrin1:


----------

